

How can I get more impressions for facebook ad campaigns? - dmak

Under a certain demographic, is it the higher the bid (for CPM), the more impressions you would get?
======
kingsidharth
Test ! Test ! Test! In your copy & image, a minute variation can drastically
change the result. Play around.

Really no other way than testing stuff out.

